# Erupção Vulcânica no Iemen - A "Montanha do Pássaro"



## Gerofil (1 Out 2007 às 19:34)

*NATO resgata sobreviventes entre jorros de lava*

Navios da Aliança Atlântica (NATO) resgataram hoje sobreviventes e cadáveres do Mar Vermelho, na sequência de uma erupção vulcânica num ilhéu iemenita que se afundou parcialmente, mas de onde ainda saem jorros de lava. A erupção ocorreu domingo no ilhéu oval de Jabal al-Tair (Montanha do Pássaro), com uma área de cerca de três quilómetros - a 115 quilómetros da costa - e desabitado excepto numa zona onde funcionava uma pequena base militar iemenita para controlo do fluxo marítimo.
A base foi imediatamente evacuada mas, segundo informações oficiais, dos 29 militares ali destacados, há a lamentar uma dezena de desaparecidos. Uma esquadra da NATO que passava nas imediações foi chamada a prestar socorro. O lado oeste do ilhéu afundou-se com a erupção, de acordo com a agência noticiosa local, SABA. O Ministério da Defesa iemenita adiantou que a lava ainda jorra.
A NATO resgatou quatro sobreviventes e dois cadáveres, disse o porta-voz canadiano Ken Allen, a bordo do HMCS Toronto, sem precisar a causa das mortes. Estes números não coincidem com os oficiais divulgados por Sanaa, que apontam para o resgate - pelos aliados - de um sobrevivente e três cadáveres.
A "Montanha do Pássaro" - um dos numerosos ilhéus vulcânicos no sul do Mar Vermelho, entre o Iémen e o Sudão - teve a sua última erupção em 1883, em registo do Programa Global de Vulcanismo do Instituto Smithsonian, sedeado em Washington. Durante as duas últimas semanas foram sentidos na região abalos telúricos com uma magnitude de 2 a 3,6 na escala de Richter. A erupção de domingo foi antecedida de três sismos com uma magnitude de 4,3, na mesma escala, indicou o Ministério do Petróleo e Recursos Mineiros do Iémen.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## mocha (2 Out 2007 às 11:17)

*Re: A "Montanha do Pássaro"*

O helicóptero da fragata Álvares Cabral da Marinha Portuguesa está esta terça-feira a tentar localizar duas pessoas ainda dadas como desaparecidas na Ilha de Jazirat, Iémen, onde um vulcão entrou em erupção, disse à Lusa o comandante da fragata. 

«O nosso helicóptero já está no ar para tentar localizar as duas pessoas que, segundo as autoridades do Iémen, estão desaparecidas», adiantou à agência Lusa o comandante Sousa Pereira. 

Na segunda-feira o helicóptero da fragata Álvares Cabral da Marinha Portuguesa detectou um sobrevivente e ajudou a resgatar outras três pessoas na ilha de Jazirat. 

A operação foi levada a cabo pela fragata portuguesa quando se dirigia para o canal do Suez, pelo Mar Vermelho. 

A fragata Álvares Cabral está integrada numa Força Naval da NATO - Standing Nato Maritime Group One (SNMG1) - no âmbito de uma viagem de circum-navegação pelo continente africano. 

Em declarações à agência Lusa, esta terça-feira, o comandante Sousa Pereira contou que presenciaram a erupção vulcânica - que se deu a 30 de Setembro - e como estavam perto foi-lhes solicitada ajuda. 

«A frota recolheu alguns sobreviventes e corpos mas não gostaria de os enumerar uma vez que essa informação é da responsabilidade das autoridades iemenitas», salientou. 

«O que fizemos foi sempre que detectávamos algum corpo assinalávamos a posição e depois era enviado um bote para a recolha na água», contou. 

O comandante Sousa Pereira disse ainda que a fragata Álvares Cabral «é a única que possui um helicóptero embarcado e por isso dá uma maior flexibilidade na cobertura da área». 

«Hoje o helicóptero Super Linx da Marinha já está no ar para uma missão de duas horas para conseguirmos detectar algum corpo», referiu. 

A erupção ocorreu domingo no ilhéu oval de Jabal al-Tair (Montanha do Pássaro), com uma área de cerca de três quilómetros - a 115 quilómetros da costa - e desabitado excepto numa zona onde funcionava uma pequena base militar iemenita para controlo do fluxo marítimo. 

A base foi imediatamente evacuada mas, segundo informações oficiais, dos 29 militares ali destacados, dez ficaram inicialmente por localizar. 

A «Montanha do Pássaro» - um dos numerosos ilhéus vulcânicos no sul do Mar Vermelho, entre o Iémen e o Sudão - teve a sua última erupção em 1883, em registo do Programa Global de Vulcanismo do Instituto Smithsonian, sedeado em Washington. 

Durante as duas últimas semanas foram sentidos na região abalos telúricos com uma magnitude de 2 a 3,6 na escala de Richter. 

A erupção de domingo foi antecedida de três sismos com uma magnitude de 4,3, na escala de Richter.

hoje in _Portugal Diario_


----------



## Minho (2 Out 2007 às 22:27)

*Re: A "Montanha do Pássaro"*

Algumas imagens da erupção recolhidas até ao momento :


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Out 2007 às 01:25)

Linda imagens!
Essas paisagens têm tanto de belas como de perigosas!


----------

